# Ontario OBC - electrical room fire resistance rating



## Kevin0616 (May 14, 2020)

What is the fire resistance rating for the electrical room in Ontario's building code, 1 hour, 1.5 hours, or 2 hours?   Thanks,


----------



## cda (May 14, 2020)

What kind of electrical room?

What type of occupancy?

What all electrical equipment is in it?

Fire sprinkler?


----------



## Kevin0616 (May 14, 2020)

Yes, fire sprinkler,


----------



## cda (May 15, 2020)

And Than??


----------



## tmurray (May 15, 2020)

It depends on what is in it. Typically 1 hour unless you have something very strange like transformers in it.


----------



## tmurray (May 15, 2020)

Also, 1.5 hours only exists for things like fire doors and fire dampers. For actual fire separations, it is 0hr, 45min, 1hr, 2hr, 4hr.

0hr sounds like a weird one, but it is intended as a smoke control only. Fire separations are barriers that control the spread of fire and smoke. A fire resistance rating is the time in minutes or hours a particular assembly will resist the passage of flame and is assigned to a fire separation.


----------

